# Destruction of the temple 70AD



## cupotea (Jun 8, 2004)

Where is a good source to find information on the events that took place in 70AD.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 8, 2004)

Brent,
&quot;Wars of the Jews&quot; by Flavius Josephus gives a good account of what happened in 70 AD.
Bob


----------



## cupotea (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Bob for the tip, I just went to CCEL and downloaded it.


----------

